# string keeps hitting forearm!!!



## LA_Rawls (Jan 17, 2010)

What causes the string to keep hitting my forearm?? DL too long? My grip? Never had this problem on my old pse, bow is a monster 6 with a 29DL. Thanks


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

bad form, or dl too long. do you grab the grip with your hand on the finger side, that will cause you to kick your wrist and forearm towards the string. if you shoot off your thumb pad, right side of your lifeline if your a rh shooter it will turn your forearm away from your string and you will never hit your forearm again. on bows with longer bh, you can get away with it, not the case with short bh.


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

if you could psot a pic of your form.
that will help tell.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes and Yes. Try a "shallower grip" (more towards your thumb). My guess is that 29" on the Mathews is a longer 29".


----------



## LA_Rawls (Jan 17, 2010)

The grip hits my hand in between my thumb and my first finger, where I feel comfortable holding it. Could that be my problem? I'm thinking the DL could be affecting this too.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Does it have a string suppressor on it. if it does not you may want to put one on. but correct form will save you some pain:shade: If you are holding correct, all 4 of your fingers should not contact the grip, only the base of your thumb.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

LA_Rawls said:


> The grip hits my hand in between my thumb and my first finger, where I feel comfortable holding it. Could that be my problem? I'm thinking the DL could be affecting this too.


From what I hear, mathews is famous for selling bows with the draw length incorrect. It could be a bit long...


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Try changing your grip slightly as mentioned above. Just a little will make a whole lot of difference. 

The differences in grips and risers will change draw length dramatically. If one bow has a lower grip, and/or less of an angle in the grip area of the riser, than it will require a shorter draw length to compensate.


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

also try to open up stance by 2- 3 inches. Doesn't take a whole lot to make a big difference. Can't really tell without seeing form and the actually release. I've never shot a monster so I could be wrong and it might be something completely different. Like what the others said with draw length. But if it is draw length I wouldn't blame it on Mathews, I blame it on the pro shop that set you up. They should be able to set you up to where you are comfortable and have proper form not to what your dl should be. All bow manufacturers vary on dl.


----------



## LA_Rawls (Jan 17, 2010)

Well the shop I took it to didn't do anything but cut my arrows put my sight and rest on and hand me the bow, no paper tuning no nothing. Kinda made me mad, should I take it to another shop and get them to go back over everything?


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

If you bougth it from that shop, and it's a Mathews Shop, that aint right. 

If you are anchoring in the same place, does the elbow on your bow arm seem straighter?


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*Try an STS*

Many women have that problem Get a good STS put on your bow and its almost impossible for the bowstring to slap you


TRACY


----------



## LA_Rawls (Jan 17, 2010)

Well I didn't buy it from this shop, which to me shouldn't matter since they are a mathews dealer. My elbow is a tad bit straighter, and I tend to notice I slight arch in my back. I'm not very bow educated so ill check out this sts and see what it is. Thanks


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes I would take it to a different shop. I think it's something to do with mathews dealers they just want to make the sale. Just my opinion. Our mathews dealer here is about the same way. If all else fails take it to a local range and I'm sure someone there is able and willing to help you get it set up better.


----------



## LA_Rawls (Jan 17, 2010)

Took it to the new shop and man it shoots like a totally different bow now. Changed the DL to 28" and put that string stop on there and its quite a difference. @ 65 lbs shooting 397gr maxima 350s at about 286fps, not bad I don't guess


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

LA_Rawls said:


> Took it to the new shop and man it shoots like a totally different bow now. Changed the DL to 28" and put that string stop on there and its quite a difference. @ 65 lbs shooting 397gr maxima 350s at about 286fps, not bad I don't guess


sweet, glad you got it fixed...


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

GRIP watch this video its perfect

http://www.bowhunting.net/bowtube/media/79/Get_A_Grip_-_Larry_Wise/


----------



## 4806joey (Feb 2, 2010)

Glad you got it fixed


----------

